# Top Two !!!



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, not to start anything. BUT, whats youre top indica and Sativa strains....
I've got BigBud and Shiskaberry that im looking at now. I NEED KNOCKout power for the evenings  
and something tasty for the dasy time.... 

Sooo whats youre choices ??


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats a loaded question as everybody has there own personal favorites, but my answers would be for the Indica I'd pic Legends Ultimate Indica its a knock out stone I smoke it only at night as its couchlock to the extreme! As for the any time smoke I'd go with C99 I find it to be the best all around smoke I've had, it gets you really stoned but in an uplifting high you can smoke this and still function!

I've smoked shiskaberry and found it to be not very potent, but it flowers in 7 weeks so its super fast! I've never smoked Big Bud but I've herd its more of a commercial strain big yields but also noy very potent! But like I said ealier its a preference thing what may float my boat may sink someone else's!

                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Top indica for a nighttime smoke for me would be Sensi NL. Taste+Effect none really comes close for me. (the NL versions from other companies dont come close to Sensis)
Afgan Kush might have a bit more all around knockout power. But is a more harsh smoke aswell.

Sativa wise. Sensi Jack Herer. Its the champagne of buds.  Phats C99 is a version of Jack. But so hard to find a pure strain of C99 anymore. 
(Unless phats got a secret site hed like to share with me.)


----------



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

yea the NL didnt quite do it for me, i tried some brain wreck....nice but NOT one hit wonders....
I'm about to have a leg amputated so yes, I'm after *FIRE !*


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 7, 2009)

Spearchucker you missed some nice C99 auctions on seedbay, A breeder named Mosca Negra has been doing some great work with C99 using the original C99 from Brothers Grimm, I posted the auction I won with Mosca'a decription in the  strain forum have a look, there's also alot of info on the project on ICmag forums!

Also in about 2 months Hempdepot is going to get somemore Joey Weed C99 which is an F4 from the Brothers Grimm, its also nice! The one thing I have found about C99 is that when good genetics come around they aren't around long!

                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Whos NL did you try? Cause non of the others like Nirvanas or Seedsmans can touch Sensis. (to be honest, Nirvanas Aurora Indica looks like a much closer affordable version of Sensis NL than their NL does by far.)

Want fire. G13 Hash (aka Mr. Nice) is the highest HighTimes ever had lab tested. Testing done by Trichome Technologies.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd have to agree with spearchucker, I've grown NL from Nirvana and its not anything like the NL from Sensi, I smoked the sensi version as a kid and its killer! Just not my cup of tea!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Spearchucker you missed some nice C99 auctions on seedbay, A breeder named Mosca Negra has been doing some great work with C99 using the original C99 from Brothers Grimm, I posted the auction I won with Mosca'a decription in the  strain forum have a look, there's also alot of info on the project on ICmag forums!
> 
> Also in about 2 months Hempdepot is going to get somemore Joey Weed C99 which is an F4 from the Brothers Grimm, its also nice! The one thing I have found about C99 is that when good genetics come around they aren't around long!
> 
> Phatpharmer



Thanks Phat.  I had been looking around for that and Apollo. 
I saw Joey Weed had the F4s. I dont know much about plants being labeled F4s though. 
Have seen, I think they are called Spice Brothers that have them and Apollo in F2 form. But every place has them as Sold Out for the past year almost. Dont know whats happening with that, if they got shut down or what.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Whos NL did you try? Cause non of the others like Nirvanas or Seedsmans can touch Sensis. (to be honest, Nirvanas Aurora Indica looks like a much closer affordable version of Sensis NL than their NL does by far.)
> 
> Want fire. G13 Hash (aka Mr. Nice) is the highest HighTimes ever had lab tested. Testing done by Trichome Technologies.


 

i believe it was nirvana's.....G13 hash i'm lookin at now.... and yes* FIRE s what im after !!!*


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thanks Phat. I had been looking around for that and Apollo.
> I saw Joey Weed had the F4s. I dont know much about plants being labeled F4s though.
> Have seen, I think they are called Spice Brothers that have them and Apollo in F2 form. But every place has them as Sold Out for the past year almost. Dont know whats happening with that, if they got shut down or what.


 

The Joey Weed's C99 f4 is nice I've seen it grown and smoked it and its really nice almost as good as the original! They also have a cross of C99xapollo11 and its also killer smoke and super easy to grow! Reservoir seeds has an Apollo Orange but I don't no much about it. If you are looking for a good C99 at a fair price you can't go wrong with the Joey Weeds version! 

                              Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 21, 2009)

their still is a moscra c99x on seedboutique worth a run forsure ive been smoking rez chemdog dd and this stuff is at the top of all strains for relaxing totally mellow nighttime or day and nite if you hardcore but believe me you will not do much of anything and i find c99 and its crosses to be a hard hitting head rush and it leaves me on the edge of paranoidia but thats just rezs cindy,heads c99xa11 and world of seeds madness


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 2, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> yea the NL didnt quite do it for me, i tried some brain wreck....nice but NOT one hit wonders....
> I'm about to have a leg amputated so yes, I'm after *FIRE !*


 
I'm sorry to hear about your leg.  

Might try Homegrown Fantaseeds Super Crystal, it's not easy to grow because it thinks it's a rhodedendrone and has insanely thick branches that are as strong as iron, one of my branches poked a hole in some plastic where it wasn't supposed to; but it's a fine producer of some fantasically strong strong bud.  It's sit down before you fall down weed, very comically relaxing, causes confusion even in small amounts, don't expect to function on it.  Good for sleep.

Might also try Nirvana's Super Girl, this stuff is a heavy skunk varietal, a very dark indy, easy to grow, takes any kind of lighting and any kind of nutes and lot of bad water and you can kick it around and it will still reward you with great coma level weed.  The yield isn't high, but it doesn't have to be, even with a goodly tolerance one bowl and you will feel better. Good for sleep.

Nirvana's Pappaya is very narcotic, also good for sleep.


----------

